# Happy Birthday Linda



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hav a great day LINDA (Havanese Soon)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda Happy Birthday, I hope your wishes come true.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! I have the grandchildren here.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday...eat lots of cake!!! Having grandchildren with you is a great gift!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy birthday, Linda! Hope you get lots of Grandkid hugs and puppy kisses!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy birthday! I'm sure having the grands there is your best present.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy birthday!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Happy Birthday :whoo::whoo:*


----------

